# fsck for ntfs mounted partition failing



## Saiha5 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have few ntfs mounted partitions in *fstab*.

They are mounted correctly. However, fsck_ntfs throws a strange error saying 





> device /dev/ad6s1 not available. No such file or directory.



Then it drops me to a recovery shell. I quit it everytime. but it is becoming a bit annoying to do this for every boot.

Any solution?


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

Does adding _ntfs_load="YES"_ to /boot/loader.conf help?


----------



## Saiha5 (Jan 26, 2009)

nope ...still same situation. kldstat shows ntfs.ko loaded however...


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

OK, sorry, but wait a minute.
I think that you can't run fsck_ntfs (btw, do you have it?) as ntfs support is read-only.
What do you have in the column _Pass#_ on /etc/fstab ?
I think you have 1 or more, try changing to 0 and run chkdsk or whatever from a windows os.

EDIT:
a value of 0 means don't run fsck on that partition.


----------



## Saiha5 (Jan 26, 2009)

OK ...0  did it ...  ...thanx.


----------

